# "מ" ו"מן"



## JLanguage

איך יודעים איזו צורה להשתמש? האם יש כלל?​ 
תודה,
-יונתן.


----------



## utopia

Modern Hebrew has almost lost the use of מן. We use מ only.

Now it sounds different from its original sound. Instead of מ- mi...

we usually say *me* (sounds like the me in Memphis)


----------



## JLanguage

utopia said:
			
		

> Modern Hebrew has almost lost the use of מן. We use מ only.
> 
> Now it sounds different from its original sound. Instead of מ- mi...
> 
> we usually say *me* (sounds like the me in Memphis)


 
Is it ever pronounced "me"?


----------



## utopia

It's usually pronounced ME, instead of MI.

That's the Hebrew of the people who don't read or don't have language consciousness.

Those are the majority today, and they tend to change the language to what seems to be the most ordinary analogies - if there is BE, KE, LE, why wouldn't they say ME (they want semantical transparency).

That's not the only thing (as you already figured) they changed in Hebrew.

In the PIEL structure they tend to change initial כ with a dagesh (as in old Hebrew) to כ without dagesh:

כּיבסתי would be כיבסתי (khibasti) = I laundered

And there's of course more! But I'll let you ask the questions, cause it's lots of information.


----------



## JLanguage

utopia said:
			
		

> And there's of course more! But I'll let you ask the questions, cause it's lots of information.


 
Of course there's also the conjunction ו, which is pronounced "ve" even when it's supposed to be pronounced "u".


----------



## JLanguage

utopia said:
			
		

> It's usually pronounced ME, instead of MI.


 
By "me" I meant מִ, as I was thinking in terms of English.


----------



## utopia

Yes there's the 've' sound everywhere, but there's the hypercorrectionists, who use 'U' where they shouldn't.

The modern Hebrew ו  is ordinarily pronounced 've'.


----------



## morgoth2604

well, occasionally you say "u", usually before mem, lamed...and a few others, I don't remember the exact rule though.


----------



## amikama

morgoth2604 said:
			
		

> well, occasionally you say "u", usually before mem, lamed...and a few others, I don't remember the exact rule though.


"ve" becomes "u" in two cases:
1. before any one of the letters בומפ.
2. before a letter with shva (unless the letter is yud, and in this case "ve" becomes "vi" and the shva under the yud is omitted).


As for "mi", it becomes "me" when the following letter is one of the letters אהחער (e.g. מֵעיר = from a town).


----------

